# Sergio Oliva '85 Olympia



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

Sergio Oliva in the '85 Olympia
This is a movie with him, from '85. to bad it's not at his best...
but still fun to see.
http://rapidshare.de/files/714410/Sergio_Oliva_1985.avi.html


----------

